# reds eating cod



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

those are some nice reds


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks.. they about 2yrs old and 6-7"


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Wow, those are some great looking reds!! So I guess that overstocking is working out okay?

Do you have any shoal pics?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Wow, those are some great looking reds!! So I guess that overstocking is working out okay?
> 
> Do you have any shoal pics?
> [snapback]842803[/snapback]​


i only got my camcorder on monday so more to come.as for overstocking...they seem to be ok so far


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet Vid Allen


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

loads more planned. thanks all


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Reds


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam shoal vids eating non live food are always the best








and get out that gravel vac quick


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet Vid!


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are some sweet reds


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine are still small... How long does that bad boy take to clean up after? Looked like a real mess









Nice video though baby!

Pac


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Great video mate.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic Reds and vid....they really look huge- 2yrs huh....can't wait till mine are that big.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

the water was a bit cloudy for about an hour but my 2 filters do 1600lph so soon back to normal


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice video


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

very great reds.


----------

